# Squealing Tires



## jtkirk161 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have checked for proper tire inflation on my 2005 Altima but they still seem to squeal too much. Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

jtkirk161 said:


> I have checked for proper tire inflation on my 2005 Altima but they still seem to squeal too much. Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks!!


for a 2005 model, take it back to the dealer and have it looked at. your alignment could possibly be out of whack.


----------



## LadyBallz (Sep 26, 2005)

yess that happens to both my car and my moms car!!
have you taken it to the dealer??
and do you find any problems with your brakes???
like if youre going at high speeds and try to quickly stop, the car keeps sliding????


----------



## jtkirk161 (Sep 17, 2005)

LadyBallz said:


> yess that happens to both my car and my moms car!!
> have you taken it to the dealer??
> and do you find any problems with your brakes???
> like if youre going at high speeds and try to quickly stop, the car keeps sliding????



It is going to the dealers this week. Yes, it does keep sliding when you try and stop at high speeds but you also have to keep in mind that the car does not have anti-lock brakes. I think the tires are the problem.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

jtkirk161 said:


> It is going to the dealers this week. Yes, it does keep sliding when you try and stop at high speeds but you also have to keep in mind that the car does not have anti-lock brakes. I think the tires are the problem.


ive only owned one car with anti-lock brakes and have never had a problem like youre describing with my non-abs vehicle. the air pressure that you checked - was that to what the owners manual said?


----------



## jtkirk161 (Sep 17, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> ive only owned one car with anti-lock brakes and have never had a problem like youre describing with my non-abs vehicle. the air pressure that you checked - was that to what the owners manual said?



No , the tires were originally inflated to only 25 lbs. I increased that to 32 lbs. and the problem does seem to be a little better.


----------



## LadyBallz (Sep 26, 2005)

jtkirk161 said:


> It is going to the dealers this week. Yes, it does keep sliding when you try and stop at high speeds but you also have to keep in mind that the car does not have anti-lock brakes. I think the tires are the problem.


yeaa but why would it still slide?
and why wouldnt they equip EVERY car with ABS?
its ridiculous.


----------



## LadyBallz (Sep 26, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> ive only owned one car with anti-lock brakes and have never had a problem like youre describing with my non-abs vehicle. the air pressure that you checked - was that to what the owners manual said?



so you're saying that even when the car is taken off the lot that the air pressure isnt gonna be right and i have to check it?? and then constantly keep checking it? 
with my previous car i didnt have too.........


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

LadyBallz said:


> so you're saying that even when the car is taken off the lot that the air pressure isnt gonna be right and i have to check it?? and then constantly keep checking it?
> with my previous car i didnt have too.........


do you have those caps that show a color to indicate if your air pressure is good? my cousin is a nissan tech in philly and he said that they are having a lot of problems with those things not showing that they are underinflated.


----------



## LadyBallz (Sep 26, 2005)

jtkirk161 said:


> It is going to the dealers this week. Yes, it does keep sliding when you try and stop at high speeds but you also have to keep in mind that the car does not have anti-lock brakes. I think the tires are the problem.


the tires HAVE to be the problem. 
my mom was just driving her car a couple hours ago...and the tire BLEW out on her. 
there are some serious problems going on here.


----------



## LadyBallz (Sep 26, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> do you have those caps that show a color to indicate if your air pressure is good? my cousin is a nissan tech in philly and he said that they are having a lot of problems with those things not showing that they are underinflated.


um, i think i have them on my car?? i jsut asked my mom and she says shes pretty sure theyre on my car but not hers. 
does your cousin know anything about the airbags being backordered? lke if there are any problems??? because im STILL waiting for an airbag..... or about the brakes????


----------

